# Entrada amplificador en salida de parlantes



## santiago (Mar 11, 2008)

Hola mi idea es conectar un amplificador a la salida de los parlantes del auto entonces el control de volumen se realiza en simultaneo en las dos potencias, lo quiero usar para un amplificador para auto entonces como el autoestereo no posee salida no amplificada es un problema, si no me equivoco ademas de reducir la potencia tengo que adaptar impedancias no?
cualquier ayuda me seria util 
gracias.

(autoestereo ford cs4100 con lectora de pc conectada en ves de la cassetera. Amplificador tda7377 con preamplificadorf)


----------



## santiago (Mar 21, 2008)

ya lo descubri (para el que lo necesite) SE debe poner una resistencia de entre 100omhs y 1k en serie con un capacitor de entre 10 y 50 o (mas para los graves) la resistencia y el capacitor en serie entre la salida positiva del parlante y la entrada del amplificador OJO que hay que tener en cuenta si en amplificador presenta la salida negativa de parlantes a masa 
ej:


----------



## ARAMCH (May 28, 2008)

Hola. Yo quisiera saber como tendría que realizar el mismo tipo de conexión, pero para 2, 3, 4 o mas amplificador, de 100W cada uno, por ejemplo, para obtener la suma de las potencias en una salida, simulando y supliendo a un monoamplificador de mayor potencia. ¿Como serían para tal las conexiónes?, y ¿si la suma de las potencias sería efectiva?. ¿Estos podrían asemejarse a conectar baterias en paralelo? para aumentar la cantidad de corriente circulante. Muy bueno el foro. Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## santiago (May 28, 2008)

no, este esquema no te va a sumar las potencias, esta diseñado para conectar un amplificador, por ej en la salida de un autoestereo que no tiene salida sin amplificar, pero nunca te va a sumar potencias
yo lo use para ponerle unos 6x9 a un autoestereo viejito, que solo tenia 2 canales, entonces le puse el amplificador, con este circuito en paralelo al parlante y no se me "saturaba" por decirlo asi la entrada del amplificador
saludos


----------



## ARAMCH (May 29, 2008)

Gracias por tu respuesta. Talvez me puedas aclarar algo, o alguien mas. Es posible conectar en paralelo dos o mas amplificador simplemente uniendo los polos positivos con los positivos, y los negativos con los negativos, generando una sola salida con una potencia max de la suma de todas las potencias, cuidando de que sean amplificador de iguales caracteristicas técnicas, y supliendo en la fuente el amperaje necesario para cubrir la necesidad. ¿? 
Digamos, esto sería un "puente multiple"¿?...¿o podría con esto causar daño a las partes?
Esto en corriente continua creo que no tendría problemas, como con las baterias...pero las salidas serían de corriente alterna, con el ritmo musical jeje. Talvez ayude esto a comprender como conectan a las redes electricas, corrientes alternas de enorme cantidad sin explotar...o talvez sea menester cubrir el paralelo con algun circuito intermediario. Talvez nisiquiera sea necesario que las potencias sean iguales. ¿?
En resumen, ¿se puede hacer de esta sencilla manera un multipuente?
Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## santiago (May 29, 2008)

noooo por favor! ni se te ocurra 
si queres sumar las potencias de 2 amplificadores tenes que defasar la señal 180º y ahi conectas el parlante, para defasar la señal se usa un circuito electronico, buscalo en el foro, en el buscador pone: defasar señal 180º
saludos


----------



## lebru (May 30, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> ya lo descubri (para el que lo necesite) SE debe poner una resistencia de entre 100omhs y 1k en serie con un capacitor de entre 10 y 50 o (mas para los graves) la resistencia y el capacitor en serie entre la salida positiva del parlante y la entrada del amplificador OJO que hay que tener en cuenta si en amplificador presenta la salida negativa de parlantes a masa
> ej:



Lo que pones me interesa, hace tiempo que buscaba algo asi, pero como calculamos la resistencia y el condensador adecuado, supongo que no da lo mismo poner una resistencia de 100omhs 5w que una de 1k 1/4 de w y para el condensador lo mismo.

Entiendo que se trata de un filtro, y claro habra algun metodo para determinar, los componentes concretos para que pasen todas las frecuencias pero que reduzca la potencia de salida.


----------



## santiago (May 30, 2008)

mira el calculo no lo se (la verdad) solo es medio improvisado lo que si puse un trimmer (condensador variable) y un preset (resistor variable)
                 100uf                                         100k

va mas o menos asi, no obstante estaria buena una formula que relacione todas las variables
saludos


----------



## lebru (May 30, 2008)

Segun tu primer mensaje hablas de un condensador de entre 10 y 50 yo habia pensado que te referias a microfaradios, si es asi es dificil encontrar un condensador variable de esa capacidad, si estoy equivocado, dime, se trata de nanofaradios, picofaradios o que ?

En mi opinion la resistencia tambien deberia ser de potencia, debemos tener en cuenta que un autorradio hay algunos que dan hasta 40 o 50 W rms y si le das potencia supongo que podrias cargarte la entrada del otro amplificador.

Cuando me digas la clase de condensadores hare pruebas, tengo unos potenciometros bobinados, me serviran para encontrar el valor de resistencia mas adecuado, y una vez que lo encuentre los sustituyo por unas resistencias de varis watios fijas.

A mi me parece que para cualquiera que domine un poco la teoria no debe ser complicado hallar la formula, sabiendo la banda pasante de frecuencias y la potencia que hay que reducir.

A ver si alguien nos dice algo.


----------



## santiago (May 30, 2008)

a ver pasemos en limpio

capacitor , 47uf 50v tomemoslos como prueba base
resistencia 1/4 watt nada mas, a maxima potencia ni se calentaba y el autoestereo era un sony explod que "supuestamente entrega 55 w rms X 4"
el amplificador base : un tda7377 posteado por mnicolau

el capacitor lo pongo como un filtro que me filtre los altos, dejando pasar solo los bajos, el capacitor es opcional, reitero

aca lo que hay que calcular en crudo es la resistencia, con un pote de 500k para tener un rango guaso, se podria ir probando, o un preset
en el anterior mensaje escribi una malainterpretacion, lo aclaro dije que se podia poner un trimmer, y un preset, 
los valores de cada uno no eran los de abajo, solo fue un error mio

ahora cabe aclarar que este sistema solamente sirve cuando el amplificador del estereo alimenta el polo positivo del parlante, y el negativo va a masa, por que??
por que si no estariamos puenteando a masa uno de los polos del parlante, que eso en algunos estereos significa la muerte

saludos

pd voy a poner valores de resistores como referencia, haber si por regla de 3 simple o ecuacion puedo sacar la formula para calcularlo


----------



## juancanext (May 30, 2008)

este  esquema  es  de un amplificador subwofer  jbl  .
 hay  se  ve  claramente  la  solucion a  tu  problema.


----------



## lebru (May 30, 2008)

En primer lugar os doy las gracias por el interes, pero perdonad mi ignorancia, me confunde un poco este esquema, la entrada de alta señal veo que no tien conexion directa a masa, veo que el negativo de la señal se une al positivo a traves de las resistencias rh3 y rh5.

Si quisiera hacer una plaquita para utilizar solo la parte que me interesa de ese esquema, el conector externo de HI-Lin no deberia tambien ir unido a masa ?.


----------



## ARAMCH (May 31, 2008)

Gracias santixman por tu respuesta...veré bien el asunto. Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 31, 2008)

yo creo que si lebru, pues debe haber habido una pequeña omision de la tierra o masa desde el jack 2.

colocandosela deberia funcionar.


----------



## DiegoNM (May 6, 2009)

Lo que quiero hacer es conectar el estereo de fabrica de un Peugeot 307 a un amplificador Boss de 1600w (4 canales). EL tema es que este estereo no tiene salida para amplificador, con lo cual tendria que conectar dos de las salidas del estero (dos lineas de parlantes)  a las entradas de el amplificador, pero me dijeron que debo adaptar impedancias, lo cual no me queda claro si es debido a que la señal del estereo es muy grande o muy chica para el amplificador.

Aqui mi pregunta: Que datos necesitan del estero y el amplificador para ayudarme a diseñar el (o los) adaptador de impedancias para que trabaje normalmente, es decir controlar el volumen solo del estereo.

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## david_cordobes (Ago 6, 2009)

yo creo que en la entrada de alta impedancia el conector negativo del jack no esta conectado a masa porque la mayoria de los amplificador son en puente, osea, el terminal negativo no esta conectado a masa..
ahora mi pregunta es... que hacer con el terminal (-)? el circuito que muestran mas arriba que hace? desfasa la señal y la suma a el (+)? la masa de donde la sacamos? o da igual..


----------

